# [Solved][OT] HDD "halbiert" 80GB = 32GB

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich habe hier eine HDD Samsung SP0802N mit 80GB Kapazität.

Leider habe ich sie versehentlich beim Einbau mit dem Jumper auf 32GB Begrenzung gesetzt und angeschlossen und Formatiert.

Auch mit dem Samsung Tool "hutil.exe" bekomme ich sie nicht wieder auf 80GB gestellt.

Geht das doch noch irgendwie?

Merci & Ciao, aleX!

----------

## NewbieSascha

Du mußt umjumpern, sonst keine Chance. Hatte das auch und dachte, meine 120GB Samsung wäre defekt. Hast dich vermutlich auch verlesen, oder?  :Wink:  Die Zeichnung auf den Samsung sind auch zu nah beieinander....!  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Du mußt umjumpern, sonst keine Chance.

 Tja, den Jumper habe gleich danach, als ich das bemerkt hatte, wieder entfernt, jedoch ohne Erfolg! Es bleibt bei 32GB, egal was ich alles schon versucht habe um das rückgängig zu machen. Leider antwortet auch Samsung nicht auf meine Email Anfrage.

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

>  Hatte das auch und dachte, meine 120GB Samsung wäre defekt. Hast dich vermutlich auch verlesen, oder?  Die Zeichnung auf den Samsung sind auch zu nah beieinander....! 

 Ja, ich habe nicht auf die Aufkleberseite der Platte geschaut, sondern auf die Seite mit dem Kunststoffrahmen, wo MA|SL|CS steht. ...

----------

## Kev111

Ist nur die Partition "halbiert" oder wird die komplette Festplatte als 32 GB Platte angezeigt (bootvorgang/BIOS!)?

 *Quote:*   

> Auch mit dem Samsung Tool "hutil.exe" bekomme ich sie nicht wieder auf 80GB gestellt. 

 

benutzt du Windows?

----------

## Donnergurgler

Wenn du die CHS-Parameter für deine Festplatte noch hast

(stehen für gewöhnlich auf der Platte) kommst du evtl. mit

den "Expert Options" in 'fdisk' weiter.

Aber Vorsicht bei dem, was du machst!

Chao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## Louisdor

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Ist nur die Partition "halbiert" oder wird die komplette Festplatte als 32 GB Platte angezeigt (bootvorgang/BIOS!)?

 Die komplette Platte ist halbiert.

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> benutzt du Windows?

 Ich hatte sie falsch gejumpert in einen Windows 2000 Rechner eingebaut und dort als NTFS komplett als eine primäre Partition formatiert.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> Wenn du die CHS-Parameter für deine Festplatte noch hast
> 
> (stehen für gewöhnlich auf der Platte) kommst du evtl. mit
> 
> den "Expert Options" in 'fdisk' weiter.

 Ja, die Werte habe ich noch.

Selbst die Samsung hauseigenen Tools konnten mit den originalen Werten die Platte nicht wieder herstellen.

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> Aber Vorsicht bei dem, was du machst!

 Ja, aber die Platte ist leer, da ist nichts drauf, was nicht irgendwo schon gesichert wurde.

Wenn ich Pech habe, dann habe ich eben "nur" die Kosten der Platte in den Sand gesetzt!?  :Wink: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Hast du mal versucht, die Reihenfolge exakt umzukehren?

Jumper wieder auf 32GB stecken->alle Partition(en) löschen->Jumper enfernen->neu Partitionieren.

/HTH

----------

## schachti

Unterstützt Dein BIOS Platten größer als 32 GB? Viele ältere BIOS-Versionen tun das nicht, und wenn Du nur Windows nutzt, kann Windows das nicht.

AFAIK kann Linux aber trotzdem mit größeren Platten umgehen, auch wenn das BIOS das nicht will.

----------

## Louisdor

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hast du mal versucht, die Reihenfolge exakt umzukehren?
> 
> Jumper wieder auf 32GB stecken->alle Partition(en) löschen->Jumper enfernen->neu Partitionieren.

 Nee, habe ich noch nicht versucht. Es sind aber keine Partitionen mehr drauf, weil ich die Platte mit dem Samsung Tool "gelöscht" habe.

----------

## andix

vielleicht hilft ein einfaches

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
```

EDIT:

Für alle die nicht genau wissen was der Befehl macht, bitte lasst es bleiben (löscht alles auf der festplatte).

@NovaleX: Nur zur sicherheit, falls irgendwelche einsteiger voreilig die zeile eintippen...Last edited by andix on Thu Jan 13, 2005 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Unterstützt Dein BIOS Platten größer als 32 GB?

 Ja, ich hab da auch eine 120GB HDD drin. Es hat wirklich nur mit der versehentlichen Jumperung auf das 32GB Linit zu tun. Egal ob Windows oder Linux.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> AFAIK kann Linux aber trotzdem mit größeren Platten umgehen, auch wenn das BIOS das nicht will.

 Hm, das entfällt wohl!?  :Wink: 

Ich kann es mir ja fast nicht vorstellen, dass mein Gentoo (fdisk) dieses Problem beheben könnte!?

----------

## Louisdor

 *andix wrote:*   

> vielleicht hilft ein einfaches
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 Ok, ich werde gleich mal mit einer Knoppix CD booten und es ausprobieren.

----------

## Gibheer

mein Bruder hatte mal drei Samsung platten mit 80GB und alle waren defekt. Aber davon mal abgesehen war der Aufkleber auf der Platte fuer die Jumper falsch. Man musste alles Spiegelverkehrt einsetzten damit es funktionierte. Ich weis nciht was Samsung da fuer einen Misst gemacht hat, aber einen Versuch isses wert, oder?

----------

## Henks

Alternativ kann man mit fdisk eine neue leere partitionstabelle anlegen.  Wenn Linux beim booten (dmesg) die volle Kapazität der Platte erkennt, sollte auch die Paritionstabelle korrekt angelegt werden.

----------

## finr

Nur eine Idee, aber vielleicht hast im Bios die Werte noch so stehen, dass sie nur als 32G erkannt wird? Also, die Platte auf 80G jumpern und dann im Bios neu erkennen lassen....

Hth

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> mein Bruder hatte mal drei Samsung platten mit 80GB und alle waren defekt. Aber davon mal abgesehen war der Aufkleber auf der Platte fuer die Jumper falsch. Man musste alles Spiegelverkehrt einsetzten damit es funktionierte. Ich weis nciht was Samsung da fuer einen Misst gemacht hat, aber einen Versuch isses wert, oder?

 Hm, nee, das geht in dem Fall nicht wirklich, ich hab sie "versehentlich" falsch gejumpert, sozusagen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Henks wrote:*   

> Alternativ kann man mit fdisk eine neue leere partitionstabelle anlegen.  Wenn Linux beim booten (dmesg) die volle Kapazität der Platte erkennt, sollte auch die Paritionstabelle korrekt angelegt werden.

 Mit der Knoppix CD und dem fdisk hat das leider nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Louisdor

 *finr wrote:*   

> Nur eine Idee, aber vielleicht hast im Bios die Werte noch so stehen, dass sie nur als 32G erkannt wird? Also, die Platte auf 80G jumpern und dann im Bios neu erkennen lassen....

 Nee, die Platte ist schon wieder auf 80GB gejumpert, leer gemacht, LowLevel formatiert, Partitionstabelle neu gemacht, etc. Ich bekomme sie einfach nicht mehr "zurück" auf 80GB. Das BIOS erkennt sie immer nur als 32GB Platte.

----------

## Lenz

wenn nichts anderes mehr Hilft: -> zum Hersteller einschicken

----------

## DerMojo

Wenn das BIOS die Platte als 32GB erkennt, hilft auch keine Software. Also alle Jumper-Kombinationen durchprobieren und ggf. zurückgeben!

Daniel

----------

## Louisdor

Ob es evtl. noch helfen könnte, sie an einem anderen Rechner zu probieren?

----------

## andix

Probieren geht über studieren. Mach es, wenn du es kannst  :Smile: 

Ich glaube es kann dir kaum jem. sagen ob das sinnvoll ist,

----------

## Louisdor

Na ja, vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe soweit!

Ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass es so ist wie es ist.

Vielleicht antwortet Samsung ja noch irgendwann auf meine Email!?  :Wink: 

Bis dahin lege ich die Platte mal inne Schublade, damit sie nicht zu sehr einstaubt ...

----------

## Louisdor

Tja, inzwischen habe ich mit Samsung telefoniert und mit einem freundlichen Mitarbeiter zusammen alle Möglichkeiten durch gespielt. So wie es aussieht hat die Platte wohl einen "Schaden" ... Ich hab sie nun eingeschickt und warte jetzt auf eine neue, Garantie war noch drauf gewesen.

Somit ist das nun auch erledigt.  :Smile: 

----------

